# Clausing/Colchester 11" (Bantam 2000)



## Badge171 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello all.
Does anyone out there have the factory follow rest for this machine. I have tried to adapt a off brand to work with mixed results. If possible could I get a drawing to scale or sketch, so I can make one. Any help is greatly appreciated.
Best Regards


----------



## Badge171 (Feb 21, 2015)

ANY HELP??? 
 NO One out there has a Follower rest for this machine??
Best Regards


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 4, 2015)

Badge... I have one but don't want to part with it or I'll be in your spot!.   Maybe throw up a hand sketch of it with the particular dimensions you need I can put a caliper to it?   The attachment bolt threads are 7/16"-14   not sure why they chose that weird ball size over a 1/2-13 or 3/8-16


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 4, 2015)

Pics...


----------



## Badge171 (Nov 9, 2015)

MANY ,MANY Thanks to Cheeseking Dave for the plans, I was able to build a working follow rest for my machine. Again Dave Thank you
Sincerely
Frank Suppa


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks great Frank!  Glad it worked out for you.   Did you make it from aluminum or steel??
(Btw I'm cheeseking Paul.....   Dave is some imposter)


----------



## Badge171 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry Paul 
 Aluminum, thanks again


----------

